# Tonight's the night!



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Well tonight we start 4-H dog classes back up again. I am really excited to introduce the kids to some of the more fun exercises I've been working on at home over this past fall and winter. 

I really think that this will help them with attention and getting more focus from their dogs. 

Wish us luck!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Have fun and good luck!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

So exciting I love working with the kids and teaching about animals I am so jealous....


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I hope it's fun for everyone!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Fankly I am jealous ! Please let us know ALL the details...


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Big Red Poodle, why don't you come over and you can help me out! 

I just stopped at the store on my lunch hour and picked up "high value" treats for training and made sure I have plenty of options for everyone to come. 

Actually, I am nervous. I always get nervous before the first class. It's like stage fright I guess, but usually by the end of class I am just fine. 

This will be the first class for my daughter and Cash so even though we have worked at home with him alot, it still could be interesting. It will also be the first night for my older daughter and our golden Tanner. She's a bit upset with me as I won't let her bring Pete. He is showing to become a little more dog aggressive and I don't want to take him anywhere that I cannot focus 100% on him. So Tanner is our older golden who is pretty timid, but I'm hoping that this will help him come out of his shell a bit. I think he will really enjoy the time spent with him (he's usually the one who has to stay home).

I am a little embarrassed though, I wanted to have both dogs bathed yesterday, but since I had a migrane and couldn't do anything, they are still dirty.... Oh well, next weekend I guess!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cash said:


> Big Red Poodle, why don't you come over and you can help me out!
> 
> I Would love love love to !!!!! My husband suffers from migranes I know how awful that can be.. Think of me envying you tonight


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Well darn it. We have had to cancel due to weather.... I really hate winter! We're going to give it another try next week.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cash said:


> Well darn it. We have had to cancel due to weather.... I really hate winter! We're going to give it another try next week.


Bummer !


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Now maybe the furkids will get their baths before the big event!! :lol: Better to stay safe in yuckky weather though!! Keep us updated!


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, so we finally had our first night of "dog class" for the 4-H kids last night. When I started doing this (this is the start of my 3rd year) we only had about 4-5 kids a night. Well, last night we had 14 dogs total (that included my two daughters dogs). It was really great to see that many kids wanting to work with their dogs. 

Most of them did really well. All of the kids worked well with their dogs and I think this is going to be a good year. 

I only had one parent get upset and that was because her child wouldn't do anything with the dog, so the parent was over heard saying that she would bring her own dog next week so someone could get some good out of it. I also received an e-mail this morning from one of the dads thanking me for doing this and that their child was working with the dog this morning and noticed progress alredy! 

All in all it was a good night. Now I just need to see if I can open up another evening so I can split the class in half!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

May I ask what 4-H is? I don't think I've ever heard of that?


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Leooonie said:


> May I ask what 4-H is? I don't think I've ever heard of that?


4-H is a program for youth in the United States. The children can participate in many different areas of agriculture as well as home economics type stuff, building, woodworking, clothing and so much more. Here is a link that will give you a better idea. http://4-h.org/


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have 4H here too. One side of it is agricultural and animal focused and the other side is like home economics in school where you learn to bake, setr a table, balance a household budget, etc.

Glad you had such a great turnout. Enjoy the year!!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, it sounds like your class was a definite success!

Yay for the dad who took the time to send the email. 

I LOVED 4-H when I was a kid. I admire you for doing this!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree Taxtell I too admire them for doing this and wish that I could be there to help..


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I wish I could find some help too. I do have one person who helps me but she doesn't know the positive reinforcement type of training, she is more old school. I also can't take these kids past the equivelent of a CD or CDX maybe. We will be working towards a CGC and next year I am hoping to have some that are interested in getting certified in therapy dog training. 

Oh, and by the way..... A little brag, Cash was Awesome!!! So laid back, but still did everything my daughter asked of him and that I asked of him when I was using him for an example! Yeah Cash!!


----------

